# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Daveywavey

## Abi

*Daveywavey's Game*
As they say on the TV, 22 identical sealed boxes, and no questions asked. Except one. Deal, or No Deal?!

Sorry, couldn't resist doing the Noel moment  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Next up to play is Daveywavey!

The scoreboard to start..



BOXES LEFT:

* 6*    11    15     17     19

What box do you want, Dave?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hello Noel! Hi West Wing, Hi East Wing.. :Smile:   Can i have my lucky number box Number 6 please?

----------


## Abi

Sure thing!

What are the 5 boxes you want to open up for starters?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Ok..i have a system..i am going to pick the even numbers first...so 2,4,8,10 and 12 please.  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£5000
Box 4: Â£35,000
Box 8: Â£75,000
Box 10: Â£500
Box 12: Â£5*

Therefore the scoreboard is;



_Bankers Offer: Â£6000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh dear...two of my power 5 are gone all in the first round... :Embarrassment:    But i have to say No Deal. 

Banker can't get rid of me that easily.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

lol, do i detect the stubborn-streak of Luna in you?!

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i'm drawn to Box 14, 16 and 18 as they are even numbers and i sense they have blue in them!  :Ponder:  

I'll go with Boxes 14, 16 and 18 please.  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 14: Â£3000
Box 16: Â£20,000
Box 18: Â£250,000*

So the scoreboard now is;



Is the system working?! :hmmm:

_Bankers Offer: Â£4000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh no! Maybe my system has failed...but that offer won't stop me...the banker can shove that offer up his bottom!  :Big Grin:   No Deal!

----------


## Abi

Some would argue that his brain is already up there...  :Big Grin: 

Back on topic!

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Ok..the last system didn't work..so i am going with my Plan B and choosing odd numbers. Can i open Boxes 1, 3 and 5 please.

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£10
Box 3: Â£250
Box 5: Â£10,000*

So the scoreboard now is;


_Bankers Offer: Â£8000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i am more likely to open boxes that are going to be blue now...so i'm saying No Deal!  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes then?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I will go for random numbers now...7, 21 and 9 please!  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: 50p
Box 9: Â£15,000
Box 21: Â£100*

Therefore the scoreboard looks like this;



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

:Ponder:   I must admit that is a very good offer, but i am going to risk it and hang on...No Deal!

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

Try not to get the Â£50,000 or the Â£100,000!! Bit of an all or nothing thing going on in this game...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am sooo nervous now! Ok can i have Boxes 22, 20 and 13 please! *crosses fingers* Think blue! Think blue!

----------


## Abi

*Box 22: Â£750
Box 20: Â£1000
Box 13: Â£100,000*

Therefore the scoreboard now is...



_Bankers Offer: Â£8,500_

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh dear!! It seems to be a 1 box game for me!! I have decided i am going to risk this....i am going to have to say No Deal!

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open then?

Tread carefully!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

11, 15 and 19 please!! Please Blue! Please Please Blue! Please Blue!

----------


## Abi

*Box 11: Â£1
Box 15: 1p
Box 19: Â£50*

Therefore the scoreboard now is;



Perfect Round!

_Bankers Offer: Â£22,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This is a very very very hard decision! But i have decided Â£22,000 is good enough for me..so i am going to Deal!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Flippin' eck davey you were lucky there. lol

----------


## Abi

*Daveywavey finishes with Â£22,000!!*

Are you ready to find out what was in box 6, the one you chose? See if you threw away the chance to win Â£50,000...?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh my god!! Yes i'm ready...i hope 10p is in my box! Please let it be 10p!

----------


## Kim

I wouldn't have liked to be you there, Dave...

----------


## Abi

Dave..

Box 6 contained..

*10p*

Congratulations!

----------


## Pinkbanana

:Cheer:  Well played Davey!!!! :Cheer:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Dave..
> 
> Box 6 contained..
> 
> *10p*
> 
> Congratulations!


Oh my god! Yes!  :Cheer:   Thanks so much Abi for taking this to Soapboards, i was seriously tense and sweating with nerves, i was really drawn in!

----------


## Meh

> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> Dave..
> 
> Box 6 contained..
> 
> *10p*
> 
> ...



Agree totally. It's addictive. Good thing you didn't end up with 10p!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh davey boy you're were lucky there well done

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game and it hasn't been fixed.

Well done daveywavey!

----------

